# Family Finds Hidden Camera Livestreaming From Their Airbnb In Ireland



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 5, 2019)

CNN)After arriving at their Airbnb in Cork, Ireland, a family from New Zealand made an unsettling discovery: a hidden camera, livestreaming from the living room. 

Nealie and Andrew Barker, from Auckland, were in the midst of a 14-month trip around Europe when they arrived at the Airbnb property with their four children and niece. 
Once the family had unpacked, Andrew Barker, who works in IT security, scanned the house's Wi-Fi network. 
The scan unearthed a camera, and subsequently a live feed. From the angle of the video, the family tracked down the camera, concealed in what appeared to be a smoke alarm or carbon monoxide detector. 






Hundreds of motel guests were secretly filmed and live-streamed online
"It was such a shock. It was just a really horrible feeling," Nealie Barker told CNN.
She called Airbnb to report the camera. "They had no advice for us over the phone," she said. "The girl just said that if you cancel within 14 days, you won't get your money back."
Next, Andrew Barker called the owner of the property. When confronted with the family's discovery, Nealie Barker said, the host hung up. Later, he called back, insisting the camera in the living room was the only one in the house. 

"We didn't feel relieved by that," she said, adding that the host refused to confirm whether he was recording the livestream, or capturing audio.

The family relocated to a nearby hotel and called Airbnb the following day. "They still didn't seem to grasp the seriousness of the issue. They were treating it like a canceled booking," Nealie Barker said. Ultimately, Airbnb's trust and safety team promised to conduct an investigation, and it temporarily suspended the listing. 




Airbnb subpoenaed by New York City for data on listings
According to Nealie Barker, Airbnb did not contact the family again. After she got through to them two weeks later, the company told her that the host had been "exonerated," and the listing reinstated. 

It was only after she posted about the incident on Facebook and local New Zealand news stations reported her experience that the host was permanently banned, she said. 
In a statement, Airbnb told CNN: "The safety and privacy of our community -- both online and offline -- is our priority. Airbnb policies strictly prohibit hidden cameras in listings and we take reports of any violations extremely seriously. We have permanently removed this bad actor from our platform."

"Our original handling of this incident did not meet the high standards we set for ourselves, and we have apologized to the family and fully refunded their stay. There have been over half a billion guest arrivals in Airbnb listings to date and negative incidents are incredibly rare."
Aoife Mullen, communications manager for Ireland's Data Protection Commission, told CNN that the commission was "aware of the issue," adding, "we will be seeking further information from Airbnb on the matter."

The Barker family is currently in Budapest, where, Nealie Barker said, "We're staying in an Airbnb right now." 

"We've become much more cautious now," she said, advising other travelers to learn how to scan networks for hidden cameras. "We think people need to realize that the travel market is largely unregulated and if you would take issue with being filmed, then you need to take all steps properly."


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 5, 2019)

So it looks like Airbnb didn’t care until the incident was publicized.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2019)

Good to know.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Apr 5, 2019)

What are Airbnb’s rules regarding property owners and security cameras?

I can see why a host would want to have video evidence in case something went awry, but I can also see how this is a creepy invasion of privacy to the guests.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 5, 2019)

This has been on my mind for a while....I was looking to book an Airbnb for a conference next week, since most of the hotels were booked. Found this one place, gorgeous, beautiful views, but too out in woo woo land...(I'd be using Uber)..and I'd be by myself..and my intuition kept telling me a big, fat NO!NO! and NO!


----------



## firecracker (Apr 5, 2019)

I will start covering those damn smoke and other alarms.   Nosey suckas.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 5, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> What are Airbnb’s rules regarding property owners and security cameras?
> 
> I can see why a host would want to have video evidence in case something went awry, but I can also see how this is a creepy invasion of privacy to the guests.


Airbnb used to have it's own category on pornhub until they got hit with a cease and desist.   Now those videos  get retitled under "hidden camera".  
So, umm naw, to staying at some random perverts house.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 5, 2019)

I've never used one but I would assume going in that there are cameras somewhere. When I'm in hotel rooms alone I assume someone could be watching me, although I tend to be more paranoid than most.


----------



## awhyley (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anybody in IT security know how to scan for hidden networks?  I'm curious as to how they unearthed the camera and whether there was special equipment involved.



Pat Mahurr said:


> I can see why a host would want to have video evidence in case something went awry, but I can also see how this is a creepy invasion of privacy to the guests.



They need to make hosts advertise that cameras are 'on the property' so that potential guests are aware of what they're getting into.  I don't feel that cameras in a general space is unreasonable. They don't have to say where, but any cameras found in a bedroom/bathroon should be an automatic ban.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 5, 2019)

AirBnB = Uber 

Meanwhile I’m stuck on traveling for 14 months traveling. #goals  this struggle life  My whole perspective has leveled up.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2019)

That cameras are active anywhere on the premise should be disclosed just like everything else about the property is disclosed.

It's not a hotel. The entire premise is rented out for personal use. I should be able to be in the living room and have a personal conversation without someone outside the premises ease dropping. It is not a hotel lobby.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 5, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Does anybody in IT security know how to scan for hidden networks?  I'm curious as to how they unearthed the camera and whether there was special equipment involved.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to make hosts advertise that cameras are 'on the property' so that potential guests are aware of what they're getting into.  I don't feel that cameras in a general space is unreasonable. They don't have to say where, but any cameras found in a bedroom/bathroon should be an automatic ban.



It's pretty easy...you can buy a scanner on Amazon...or look for an app..


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like Airbnb have been trying to keep this issue quiet...

Airbnb’s rules allow cameras outdoors and in living rooms and common areas, but never in bathrooms or anywhere guests plan to sleep, including rooms with foldout beds. Starting in early 2018, Airbnb added another layer of disclosure: If hosts indicate they have cameras anywhere on their property, guests receive a pop-up informing them where the cameras are located and where they are aimed. To book the property, the guests must click “agree,” indicating that they’re aware of the cameras and consent to being filmed.

Of course, hosts have plenty of reason to train cameras on the homes they rent out to strangers. They can catch guests who attempt to steal, or who trash the place, or who initially say they’re traveling alone, then show up to a property with five people.

A representative for Airbnb’s Trust & Safety communications department told me the company tries to filter out hosts who may attempt to surveil guests by matching them against sex-offender and felony databases. The company also uses risk scores to flag suspicious behavior, in addition to reviewing and booting hosts with consistently poor scores.

https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ens-when-you-find-cameras-your-airbnb/585007/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 5, 2019)

Reminds of that 14 cameras movie


----------



## Farida (Apr 5, 2019)

This is why I love that CA is a two-party consent state. Doesn’t stop pervs but if you catch them you at least have recourse for being filmed in an area where you had a reasonable expectation of privacy.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 5, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> It's pretty easy...you can buy a scanner on Amazon...or look for an app..


I'd appreciate more specifics. Please and thank you.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 5, 2019)

This kind of thing was one of my concerns about hosting on AirBnB. What's to stop someone from putting a device in your home in an inconspicuous area? The devices won't always look like smoke detectors but they'll definitely be designed to blend into the background.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Apr 5, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> AirBnB = Uber
> 
> Meanwhile I’m stuck on traveling for 14 months traveling. #goals  this struggle life  My whole perspective has leveled up.


And from the picture above, they’re a family of 7!!  How much $$$$ is involved here??


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 5, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> AirBnB = Uber
> 
> Meanwhile I’m stuck on traveling for 14 months traveling. #goals  this struggle life  My whole perspective has leveled up.



The hubby is working...remote.....
I was never 'home' when I was 'remote'...just had to be able to connect my VPN to an internet somewhere in the world..#Digital Nomad..


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 5, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'd appreciate more specifics. Please and thank you.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 5, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> The hubby is working...remote.....
> I was never 'home' when I was 'remote'...just had to be able to connect my VPN to an internet somewhere in the world..#Digital Nomad..



I know. Same.

I wasn’t either back in 2008 before the Great Recession except now I done seen some 
 It looks like everything is as lax in my new role more than 10 years later. I’m just older and have way more experience now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 7, 2019)

These new age models of travel and stay have always had the potential for things like this. When Uber and Airbnb first became popular and I refused to use them, my boyfriend at the time would argue with me for hours asking what the difference between those and a hotel/taxi was. I just can't seem to get with these things. Never have and doubt I ever will Airbnb. I'm barely comfortable in a hotel. And I only take ubers if I'm with someone and never use uberpool.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2019)

Some of these Airbnb living arrangements sound so scary.. especially the people who are renting only rooms and opening their homes to total strangers, instead of renting a vacant property. How would one vet a killer who looks like Jodi Arias? Not to mention the regulatory challenges that are getting in the way of ensuring that people are safe.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 12, 2019)

Whaaaaaat?!!!





Crackers Phinn said:


> Airbnb used to have it's own category on pornhub until they got hit with a cease and desist.   Now those videos  get retitled under "hidden camera".
> So, umm naw, to staying at some random perverts house.


----------



## huxtable (Apr 20, 2019)

I love that the guy worked in IT security.  They tried the wrong one that day.


----------

